# Should I relocate my AC unit to build a deck?



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

How far off the ground will the deck be?
Will there be enough room to walk under & service the AC
If not the AC needs to be moved


----------



## tom_matthews (Jun 24, 2009)

the deck will be about 1.5 to 2 feet over the unit. I was wondering how much free space for airflow I need to maintain around the unit.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I'd worry more about HVAC guy getting in there to make repairs or service the unit. I'm not sure how much space they need. But I don't think I'd want one that close under the deck


----------



## Brik (Jan 16, 2007)

I agree with Dave - Figure the shroud may need to be removed some day and that lifts up as I recall. So, if you unit is 2' tall i would not build a deck unless you have at least 2' clearance from the top of the unit. Really - do what the manufacturer recommends for clearance. 

Also - consider sound and air. the outside units are noisy, do you want that under your deck? They also blow warm air, that air will blow up people skirts.


----------



## dac122 (Sep 5, 2008)

Why chance it. 

Suppose you do build over the unit and discover the system is no longer cooling adequately. Now you've got twice the work to either move the unit or the deck. And I bet an HVAC guy looking at that job will quote you higher to accommodate all the bumps on his head.


----------



## sktn77a (May 11, 2009)

Most manufacturers specify at least 60 inches uninterrupted clearance above the condensers.


----------



## hvac122 (Dec 10, 2007)

Ditto. Do not build unless there is at least 5' above unit. And expect to pay more for it to be serviced. Move it someplace where it can breath.


----------



## Brik (Jan 16, 2007)

no comments on the upskirt consideration?


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Brik said:


> no comments on the upskirt consideration?
> 
> They also blow warm air, that air will blow up people skirts.


You said that like it was bad thing :laughing:


----------



## ScottR (Oct 6, 2008)

Brik said:


> no comments on the upskirt consideration?


Can't even implement that feature with my unit..


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

She can ride shotgun in my van anytime!:2guns:


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

ScottR said:


> Can't even implement that feature with my unit..


So what's wrong with your "unit" :laughing:

If you look at the prior pic, And then read that comment


----------



## Home Air Direct (Jan 6, 2009)

New units are quiet............until you sit on top of one:huh: And, if they are working properly, they blow hot air....UP (yes, even those funny looking Tranes:whistling2: You really don't want that if you are going to spend any time all on your deck, during "being on the deck time of year".

When I moved in this house nine years ago (it was my girlfriend's) she had a deck built over the AC. It was one of those horizontal chrysler airtemp's. It was insanely loud, and the heat was unbearable. As soon as it died, which I think was hastened by the fact it was trapped under the deck, I moved it around the side of the house.

Don't do it.


----------

